# Windows XP und Linux auf einem System???



## Xcurse (4. Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe Windows XP auf meinem Rechner und möchte gerne Linux als zweit Betriebssystem installieren. Gibt es irgendwo eine detailierte Anleitung in der steht, wie es gemacht wird?

Danke für eure Antworten im vorraus


----------



## pReya (4. Januar 2003)

Naja, entweder musst du Partionieren(die Festplatte teilen) Und dann auf eine Partition Linux und auf die andre XP draufmachen oder du hast schon 2festplatten und machst auf die eine XP und auf die andre Linux druf, auserdem brauchst du ne Bootmanager mit dem du beim hochfahren wählen kannst welche Platte du booten willst, ich glaub Linux hat schon einen eingebaut


----------



## tuxracer (7. April 2003)

wie dJ-sTyLeZ schon sagte je nach dem ob eine oder zwei platten

aber grundsätzlich wenn du nicht super dau bist installier einfach mal und lies beim menu mit der partitionierung einfach genau was die einzelnen optionen machen, sonst ist möglicherweise dein xp wieder weg.also auf keinen fall "ganze platte für linux" auswählen  je nach distri kann man auch wählen "freien platz für linux verwenden". das ist am einfachsten und sollte für den anfang auch reichen. wenn du dann etwas mehr ahnung hast kannst du dann ja mal ne benutzerdefinierte partitionierung machen und expert oder benutzerdefiert oder wie das dann heisst wählen.
bringts aber eigentlich nur wenn du aus sicherheitsgründen (applikationsserver ...) darauf angewiesen bist.


----------

